# RESCUE: Charlotte, NC bunnies needing homes, they are in a kill shelter



## RexyRex (Jan 19, 2008)

If you are in the Charlotte area and are looking for a new bunny, please please please check the following link. There are 7 bunnies needing homes. This is where I got my Gixxer from. They are a really good shelter, they take good care of their animals, but they are NOT a no-kill shelter. After I had Gixxer in his carrier and we were heading for the door one of the volunteers stopped me to thank me for adopting a bunny, she said that it's a rare thing for the bunnies to be adopted 

Click here for their website, then click "Others" under Adoption Links.


I am in love with the REW, his face has me captivated. Unfortunately, I have 2 bunnies and 2 dogs in a 2 bedroom apartment, so I am full. I'm hoping that putting them on here will help get more attention.


Edited to correct the link to adoptable rabbits


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 28, 2008)

Great news!! Claude (the REW that I loved) and Sweet Pea have been taken off of the website! They were not there long enough to be put down so that means that they were adopted :bunnydance:!!!



There are still 5 bunnies waiting for homes, so PLEASE, if anyone in the Charlotte area is looking for a pet bunny, go check out the ones in animal control. They are a great shelter with awesome employees/volunteers, but they ARE a kill shelter, so these buns are on borrowed time. If someone that read this thread adopted Claude or Sweet Pea, thank you from the bottom of my heart :thanks:


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats great news! 

They are all so adorable. I want Gucci


----------

